# Filetrip overhaul: we're getting generous!



## Costello (May 4, 2012)

Our sister site *Filetrip.net* has just received some major updates on all levels: tons of new features were introduced, the homepage got redesigned in most parts, all website and download URLs have been redesigned to look more SEO-friendly, read the full story below.






*File Upload & Sharing*
FileTrip has always been an open download center where people upload files in specific categories making them available to the _public_. For example, we have the largest collection of NDS Homebrew on the web! Let's not forget our collection of skins for download: we've got over 2,600 of those, and many more: save games, Wii backup loaders, PSP hacking tools and utilites, and a lot more for all platforms.

Now, considering the success we've always had with our _public_ download center, we decided to open a private file sharing section where anyone can upload any file that they want, in a similar fashion to the famous and now unavailable Megaupload. Not only we allow uploading of files, but the files you upload can also be watched online instantly after you upload them! This feature, called *Upload & Play*, supports the following formats: MP4, FLV, WMV, F4V, MOV, AAC, MP3, WMA, M4A, F4A, JPG*, *PNG*, *GIF, TXT, NFO, DOC(X), XLS(X), PPT(X), PDF, PAGES, AI, PSD, TIFF, DXF, SVG, EPS, PS, TTF, XPS and any source code file. Files under any other format can still be uploaded, of course, but they cannot be previewed online instantly.

- Step 1: upload your file... let's say, the exquisite new Batman Dark Knight Rises trailer!
- Step 2: as soon as the file is uploaded, watch it online! If you haven't seen this trailer, it's a must watch... make sure to see it!
- Step 3: ... no need for a third step! just the first two! or if you want, you can also download the file. No registration required for that.

  During our initial beta period, *we are glad to be able to offer free 100 GB accounts to all GBAtemp members and visitors*! Quick, get yours before we run out of space ;-) Kidding, we have an adaptable infrastructure: the more files get uploaded, the more hard drives and servers we use.





*Facebook Login*
In order to make use of the new file sharing feature that we offer, you'll need to get your own account... or simply use the one-click login to Facebook! It's never been this easy to use Filetrip: with just one single click on the little Facebook icon, you are instantly connected to our website, and you are thus able to enjoy the 100 gigabytes of free file storage!





*PC Games and Files*
Thanks to the amazing work of [m]The Catboy[/m], our newly created PC Downloads section is now the host of over *four hundred abandonware and freeware games*! Let's not forget the hundreds of apps that have been mirrored and will stay around forever. Looking for MS-Dos? We have it. Looking for a system rescue CD to save your computer from a horrible death? Check our our System Rescue CD downloads.





*Full Change Log*
Because it would be too long to write an entire paragraph for every single change that we have made lately, I'll just summarize the main changes in a neat little list as you like them.
1. File sharing aka. private upload feature now online, upload up to 100 GB worth of files per account. No wait times, no captcha, no popups, it's all free!
2. Upload & Play: immediately after your file is uploaded, it can be visualized online. You don't even need to be logged in to view or download files!
3. One-click login via Facebook now possible. NO information is collected *at all*
4. Newly created PC category. A 3DS category will soon follow.
5. The homepage has been redesigned: more popular items on the side, improved news articles in the center, better placement for side boxes.
6. The whole site now uses new and much more comprehensible URLs such as http://filetrip.net/...ownloads/games/
7. All tooltips have been fixed to better reflect the content behind each link
8. To search for a file on Filetrip, all you have to do is type http://filetrip.net/wood-r4 -- replacing 'wood R4' by what you are searching for!
9. The search engine has been rewritten to provide more accurate results.
10. All file versions on the file page now show as a detailed list (no more dropdown boxes!) with a green dot indicating the latest version.

  Now would be a good time to head over to Filetrip to check out the changes and get your own account!
Hey, have you watched the latest trailer of Batman The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Wabsta (May 4, 2012)

This is great! Nice work, will definitely use it! 

EDIT: Spelling... http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## gifi4 (May 4, 2012)

Nice... So, 100GB but we can't upload pirated materials, damn shame =D
In all seriousness, it's a great idea.


----------



## Qtis (May 4, 2012)

Nice idea! Hopefully this will become something widespread especially in terms of old abandonware. I hate it when I know I'd want a game (and be willing to pay for it), but there is no method to obtain it.. Is there any limits to file size?


----------



## Densetsu (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Costello 

FileTrip gives for free what Google charges USD $5 a month for. 

Take _*that*_, Google Drive and your little-piss 5GB of free storage


----------



## Fudge (May 4, 2012)

I have some questions about the terms and agreements 

1. Is music not allowed for personal upload? Like, if you wanna have your personal collection of MP3s hosted on FileTrip??
2. Is abandonware is GOG format and the like not allowed??


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2012)

I hope to see all this work pay off!


----------



## prowler (May 4, 2012)

now to upload my roms


----------



## Wizerzak (May 4, 2012)

Wow 100GB! Thank you! 
New Filetrip looks great - hopefully should encourage more people to use it.


----------



## Depravo (May 4, 2012)

100GB is bigger than the HDD on my PC.


----------



## jrk190 (May 4, 2012)

The only thing I have to complain about is no multiple-uploads. Something like Dropbox would make me so happy! But 100gb? That's more than my PC HDD!


----------



## boktor666 (May 4, 2012)

Costello, I'm amazed by the effort that has been put into this project and the SIZE of the storage area, a spiffy 100GB is HUGE and that for free :') Im really happy with this update, and I can consider this as one of the best updates in the history of the Temp since the new board layouts and new servers! Good job and keep the awesomeness up!


----------



## signz (May 4, 2012)

When I read "generous" I somehow thought "money?", like the old referral system for shoptemp (just with # downloads, like 1000 downloads = $1 or something).
Anyway, those new features (especially the new PC downloads) are really great!


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> The only thing I have to complain about is no multiple-uploads. Something like Dropbox would make me so happy! But 100gb? That's more than my PC HDD!


multi-upload will definitely be implemented sometime soon


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2012)

100GB is smaller than the HDD on my PC.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 4, 2012)

Can I upload porn?


----------



## VashTS (May 4, 2012)

please tell me an android app is on the way! i would need it for access on the go.

thanks a lot to everyone who made this, 100gb is a massive amount of free storage.


----------



## Satangel (May 4, 2012)

So basically, I can now upload my whole music collection to this site, and you guys won't get in trouble? I can also share the link with my friends, they don't need to register?


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2012)

prowler, I know you're trying to be clever and all ... well guess what?
everyone knows you ARE clever, there's no need to take it to the next level which is "_annoyingly trying to prove points_"  like someone else *cough* Antoligy


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> So basically, I can now upload my whole music collection to this site, and you guys won't get in trouble? I can also share the link with my friends, they don't need to register?



there are many questions in one line, let me answer:
1) you can technically upload your whole music collection, though assuming you have a lot of files you should probably wait until we enable a multi-file upload script (around the corner)
2) we won't get in trouble? if we handle it like Megaupload did, we WILL get in trouble. Just like any hosting provider we are forced to treat any copyright violation request from 3rd party/majors/MPAA etc. But as stated in the T&C this is a private upload space.
3) You can share the links with anyone. If you want to keep the files to yourself only, there's an option that will make your file(s) available to your account only, that means no external users will ever be able to see/download your file, even if they happened to guess the URL by miracle.
4) they don't need to register or anything to download or view. And there is no wait time, no captcha, no popups.

The site is solely supported via adverts. If the advertising revenue is sufficient, in the future we will implement a redistribution system, money will be distributed to users who uploaded files with high amount of downloads. But to avoid warez/copyrighted content issues, people who wish to receive money as part of the redistribution system will have to *explicitely* authorize our staff to verify the files manually to see if no illegal content is being shared. Makes sense?


----------



## Coto (May 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> there are many questions in one line, let me answer:
> 1) you can technically upload your whole music collection, though assuming you have a lot of files you should probably wait until we enable a multi-file upload script (around the corner)
> 2) we won't get in trouble? if we handle it like Megaupload did, we WILL get in trouble. Just like any hosting provider we are forced to treat any copyright violation request from 3rd party/majors/MPAA etc. But as stated in the T&C this is a private upload space.
> 3) You can share the links with anyone. If you want to keep the files to yourself only, there's an option that will make your file(s) available to your account only, that means no external users will ever be able to see/download your file, even if they happened to guess the URL by miracle.
> ...



Sounds good. What if DMCA or some other copyright holder complains about illegal content shared even if we're on a private space?

I'd really want to know this, seeing as GBATemp as whole has no replacements ..


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2012)

DMCA complaints will be taken seriously and files will be taken down immediately (as fast as possible) if they are subject to any complaint, as it is the case with any other file hosting site.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 4, 2012)

well megaupload got taken down after many years. mediafire has very simlar files and others. i think filetrip is safe with copyrighted material for at least 10 yrs right?

true its dangerous but do u get DMCA complaints? like a considerable number


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 4, 2012)

I'm already thinking we need a big red warning forbidding users from sharing copyrighted content, similar to what they have to see when they register for the forum.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2012)

There's this. :3


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2012)

For multi-upload, it would be great to allow Drag & Drop (in a specific area or all the upload page), like mediafire.
It's easy to upload a file that way. We can manage/sort it later.


Edit:
I don't know if it's a good idea, or easy to manage, but some website (like mediafire, again) is using deduplication.
It allows the host to keep only one copy of identical files. the host gain spaces, and users can copy someone else's file to his account in a click, as it's only symbolic links.
It's transparent to the user, but may require hash process running on the server side.


Edit2:
Can we create our personal categories/folders?
If we can upload 100GB, I'm sure it will be a lot of mess in our file's center.

sorting files by categories, friends, etc. would be a plus.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (May 4, 2012)

This is great


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 4, 2012)

Thanks filetrip, this really rocks!


----------



## Covarr (May 4, 2012)

Hmm... Abandonware might not be the best idea, since a lot of it is still technically under copyright in a lot of countries.

Also, I see SimCity 2000 on here. Is this the Win95 version that has issues with the installer and the save/load dialogue on Win7x64 (and possibly other systems)? I found a patch for the save, and am working on a new installer that I may be able to upload with the exe pre-patched.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> DMCA complaints will be taken seriously and files will be taken down immediately (as fast as possible) if they are subject to any complaint, as it is the case with any other file hosting site.


Mnhh....  Reading this announcement I had concerns about "abandonware" (as that's a made-up phrase and it's still pirated materials from a legal standpoint), but I guess DMCA compliance is one of the major differences between filesharing ventures that stay, and ones that get shut down.

One important point though, is the attitude displayed towards piracy.  Part of the reason Limewire got shut down is because it was proven that the company behind it knew users were uploading illegal materials to the point that they based their company plans on that fact.  Don't wanna' be encouraging.

EDIT: Acronym fail fixed.


----------



## prowler (May 4, 2012)

simcity is definitely not abandonware 

or fallout

wat.


----------



## jalaneme (May 4, 2012)

sorry i am in disagreement with the facebook login, i don't want friends and family members knowing what i am uploading to the server, kinda intrusive so i will give it a pass (i am against all websites forcing you to login with facebook), i hope this means i won't be able to download old flashcart utility's anymore as that will be disappointing if that's the case, i just want to be able to use the download servers without everyone knowing what i am doing and knowing what my real name is too, i hope costello understands that and considers a alternative, i can hope, but who knows.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> sorry i am in disagreement with the facebook login, i don't want friends and family members knowing what i am uploading to the server, kinda intrusive so i will give it a pass (i am against all websites forcing you to login with facebook), i hope this means i won't be able to download old flashcart utility's anymore as that will be disappointing if that's the case, i just want to be able to use the download servers without everyone knowing what i am doing and knowing what my real name is too, i hope costello understands that and considers a alternative, i can hope, but who knows.



you can also create a filetrip account without facebook.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> sorry i am in disagreement with the facebook login, i don't want friends and family members knowing what i am uploading to the server, kinda intrusive so i will give it a pass (i am against all websites forcing you to login with facebook), i hope this means i won't be able to download old flashcart utility's anymore as that will be disappointing if that's the case, i just want to be able to use the download servers without everyone knowing what i am doing and knowing what my real name is too, i hope costello understands that and considers a alternative, i can hope, but who knows.


The login using facebook is just another way to create an account. You can still create an account the old way as well as download files as a guest


----------



## jalaneme (May 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> So basically, I can now upload my whole music collection to this site, and you guys won't get in trouble? I can also share the link with my friends, they don't need to register?



won't there be copywrite issues with uploading music especially mp3s which other people can download themselves?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2012)

Anyone know if this Another World works with AWDS?


----------



## Originality (May 4, 2012)

100GB free online storage space? Interesting. Just think of all the lolcatz pics I could fill it up with...


----------



## notmeanymore (May 4, 2012)

This is so sexy. Just one little thing, can we get a broader "Android" section? We have sections for all of the manufacturers of Android devices, and a general iOS section, but no general Android section.


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2012)

I also removed monkey island, it's totally not abandonware.
Lucasart IP are still running and the company is caring about their franchises.

If you find other games which publishers still care, please report the files directly on filetrip.


----------



## prowler (May 4, 2012)

i dont think its about publishers caring, if GBAtemp is going for the whole no copyrighted stuff allowed, 99% of those games shouldn't be there.


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2012)

prowler said:


> i dont think its about publishers caring, if GBAtemp is going for the whole no copyrighted stuff allowed, 99% of those games shouldn't be there.


I agree, as copyright is running up to 75 years after the death of the author (or even heirs in some countries).

Computer will not be able to run these games in 75 years. We already have difficulty to run MSdos games which are only 15-20 years old, so when we will have the possibility to do it legally, nobody will be able to.
It's allowed on filetrip based on the fact that existing abandonware websites never had any legal issue for years. Of course it's only for old computer games, no console's ROMs will be allowed, whether they are abandoned or not.

Also, "Public Domain" doesn't exist in a lot of countries, including France. there's no such a thing as "becoming free after some time".

I don't know if it's the best place to discuss that, it's more to announce filetrip upgrade than discussing law. maybe in another thread, but I already know the result and laws.


----------



## pilladoll (May 4, 2012)

Great news!!!!!! Love you, guys!


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2012)

Little nitpick, "public domain", at least in the west, is generally regarded as releasing something free-use with no strings (like when a copyright expires, only set immediately).  I've heard there's issues with it though as some countries don't legally recognize the concept, but whatever.

It's nice to see I'm not the only one with the concerns though.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 4, 2012)

This is definitely exciting news, this'll act as a great place to share stuff.

There is one question I'd like to ask about appropriate usage however. As you can imagine, files can be uploaded and hotlinked on external websites.
Is it acceptable for sites to use Filetrip.net as a place to hotlink uploaded files from, for example, I upload a GIF animation that exceeds the 1mb limit on Tumblr, and embed it on my Tumblr?
I have a number of silly gif animations such as the attached below, and haven't had a way to put them on Tumblr yet.







Keep in mind that external images on Tumblr are not automatically loaded, they must be clicked to then load.
I'd also like to know if GIF animations having footage of animation clips, like this one from "The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest" is a copyright concern or not.


----------



## Satangel (May 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, I can now upload my whole music collection to this site, and you guys won't get in trouble? I can also share the link with my friends, they don't need to register?
> ...


Okay, I read and re-read your replies, and I'm now even more convinced this can be used for ordinary warez. Seeing there's no filesize limit anywhere, I can basically upload a complete .AVI (this isn't in the supported formats, I don't know if it'll work, else .MP4) movie (700MB) in 1 go, and share it with all my friends.You guys would maybe get fucked if some copyrighting company found it, but else, this could work?

It's a great feature but I simply don't see that much need to upload videos/old games to GBAtemp.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 4, 2012)

Odd when I try to upload a rar file of 3.90 gigs the filetrip upload bar says  I/O error, at the same time my antivirus says it blocked a "recent attempt". Not sure whats that all about.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 5, 2012)

anyone can help a fellow temper' out, should I just disable my antivirus?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 5, 2012)

What if I uploaded the German Debug rom of Pokémon Ruby as a private file that only I can see?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 5, 2012)

Cool. Will probably use this for like...not much actually TBH. But still cool nonetheless!


----------



## notmeanymore (May 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> What if I uploaded the German Debug rom of Pokémon Ruby as a private file that only I can see?


Let's make this a more broad question. User uploads a copyrighted file as private. FileTrip would leave it up until notified by the copyright holders (who would have no way of knowing what the file is without hacking FileTrip), correct?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > What if I uploaded the German Debug rom of Pokémon Ruby as a private file that only I can see?
> ...


Since it's a *private* upload space, it means we cannot look into your files, it's forbidden.
However, if anyone reports a file violating the T&C we have the legal obligation to remove it.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Okay, I read and re-read your replies, and I'm now even more convinced this can be used for ordinary warez. Seeing there's no filesize limit anywhere, I can basically upload a complete .AVI (this isn't in the supported formats, I don't know if it'll work, else .MP4) movie (700MB) in 1 go, and share it with all my friends.You guys would maybe get fucked if some copyrighting company found it, but else, this could work?
> 
> It's a great feature but I simply don't see that much need to upload videos/old games to GBAtemp.


if you are publicly admitting that you are using Filetrip for warez, you are forcing me to make verifications to your account and check your files  
so don't do that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 5, 2012)

So I assume I would be able to store the Pokémon Ruby Debug rom on there for safekeeping?


----------



## notmeanymore (May 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> So I assume I would be able to store the Pokémon Ruby Debug rom on there for safekeeping?


If I'm understanding it right, yes.


----------



## h8uthemost (May 5, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Nice... So, 100GB but we can't upload pirated materials, damn shame =D


There are many other file hosters, usenet, and bitorrent that you can use for illegal file sharing. You probably know this already, but just incase other don't...


----------



## jonthedit (May 5, 2012)

Wait... So how do I check how much space I have left...


----------



## megazero1x1 (May 5, 2012)

hopefully this won't end up like megaupload.

R.I.P. megaupload.


----------



## SolidMario7 (May 5, 2012)

Should of done this earlier considering what the temp has done for me. This is somthing I don't do lightly. But after this...I will whitelist you on Adblock and Ghostery. It's the most I can do. Yeah, sad isn't it?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 5, 2012)

SolidMario7 said:


> Should of done this earlier considering what the temp has done for me. This is somthing I don't do lightly. But after this...I will whitelist you on Adblock and Ghostery. It's the most I can do. Yeah, sad isn't it?



Who are you talking to?


----------



## SolidMario7 (May 5, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> SolidMario7 said:
> 
> 
> > Should of done this earlier considering what the temp has done for me. This is somthing I don't do lightly. But after this...I will whitelist you on Adblock and Ghostery. It's the most I can do. Yeah, sad isn't it?
> ...


Hmm...I guess you can say that's my way of saying thanks for the 100 GB.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

jonthedit said:


> Wait... So how do I check how much space I have left...


the total used space (will) appear in the "My uploads" page, the page that lists all the files you've uploaded.
Unless you have already reached 100GB of files you shouldnt worry about it


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 5, 2012)

i think thts how it goes. do whatever u do until u get caught.

what if a person uploads pirated games, movies etc. again and again (different versions like skdrw and rld and then black_box etc) after the files get deleted, do u ban his account?

EDIT: also why are some rom sites still online while everything on there is copyrighted and probably downloaded for the wrong reason?

also checked one site and its down. guess sites get down more often these days.


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2012)

Costello said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I read and re-read your replies, and I'm now even more convinced this can be used for ordinary warez. Seeing there's no filesize limit anywhere, I can basically upload a complete .AVI (this isn't in the supported formats, I don't know if it'll work, else .MP4) movie (700MB) in 1 go, and share it with all my friends.You guys would maybe get fucked if some copyrighting company found it, but else, this could work?
> ...


I haven't uploaded anything, but theoretically, it's possible? I can upload a complete movie in 1 go, and the other people will be able to download it superfast (GBAtemp servers are pretty quick ) ?


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

Can you technically upload any file you want? yes, sure.
SHOULD you do it? no, it's illegal, so you shouldn't upload illegal files on *any* online service.
I can't be any more clear than that...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 5, 2012)

100GB is mighty fine. I'll be using this. Good job.


----------



## LightyKD (May 5, 2012)

Depravo said:


> 100GB is bigger than the HDD on my PC.



LMAO Same for me. My  Chrome OS desktop is only 80 gigs and my Windows 7 laptop is a measly 35 gigs  With that said, what's up with the lack of .AVI and .MKV support for instant stream??  -Not cool!

BTW, quick question. Has anyone tried the instant stream of video files on FileTrip or 4shared on their Wii system? Would be nice to have a cloud service where I can stream to my Wii without problem. i still cant properly access Google Drive from my Wii's browser and their video format is the most compatible with the damn console.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

> LMAO Same for me. My Chrome OS desktop is only 80 gigs and my Windows 7 laptop is a measly 35 gigs   With that said, what's up with the lack of *.AVI and .MKV support for instant stream??* -Not cool!



AFAIK there is no in-browser support for that? as in, Flash players dont support it.


----------



## FlashX007 (May 7, 2012)

Let's say I have a movie collection in mp4s and let's say theyre "black market" bluray quality encodes. Now let's say I upload that. Would that break rules? This is a good feature but I'm sure it's not as lenient as it shows off.


----------



## hunter291 (May 7, 2012)

FlashX007 said:


> Let's say I have a movie collection in mp4s and let's say theyre "black market" bluray quality encodes. Now let's say I upload that. Would that break rules? This is a good feature but I'm sure it's not as lenient as it shows off.



Did you read the last few posts?


----------



## FlashX007 (May 7, 2012)

Yes I read a few minutes later. Well I'm not going to do it however I might have tested it by uploading at least one movie. However I can do one thing if I get support.

I realize some people can't watch some stuff because they don't have the channels but if wanted I can upload tv shows.

TV Shows like Thundercats, Young Justice, Avengers Earths Mightiest Heroes, Ultimate Spider-Man. Or Fringe, Nikita, Supernatural, Gossip Girl, 90210, Vampire Diaries. Etc...

Think bout it


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 7, 2012)

is it possible to share a link of ur files to others that are ur personal files per se

also i noticed there is no androids section. maybe free apk files can be kept there like whatsapp with bluestacks


----------



## SifJar (May 7, 2012)

With no file size limit and in browser playing of uploaded videos, I can see this becoming the new MegaVideo or whatever, containing dozens of movies and TV programs for people to stream to their heart's content.

EDIT: also, there is an Android section already, it's under "PDA".


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> With no file size limit and in browser playing of uploaded videos, I can see this becoming the new MegaVideo or whatever, containing dozens of movies and TV programs for people to stream to their heart's content.
> 
> EDIT: also, there is an Android section already, it's under "PDA".



Oh thanks for the android part. There are many other file hosting sites that offer such services and i can mention 5 that have resume support with huge storage size and file size limits.

Its how we use the service that matters and gbatemp's response to anything illegal.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 7, 2012)

This is great. GBATemp certainly has changed (and is changing), and I'm happy to say that it's changes have all been fantastic


----------



## kootje70 (May 8, 2012)

I've lost my password of filetrip. How can I recall or make a new one???
..
This is a great progress for filetrip!


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 10, 2012)

Wow a 100GB? That sure is generous!!! So far I have 5GB from Google Drive, 50GB from Box.com and 25GB of dropbox space all for free. :]


----------



## boot2490 (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I have written some songs (.mp3) that I need a _Direct_ link to. As in a hotlink. Instead, it gives me this page. I even checked the source for the page it gave me, and I couldn't find it anywhere. So how do I access a *DIRECT* link to a file? Again, I must stress that if it is not a direct link, it might as well not be a link at all.


----------



## SifJar (May 26, 2012)

boot2490 said:


> Hey guys, I have written some songs (.mp3) that I need a _Direct_ link to. As in a hotlink. Instead, it gives me this page. I even checked the source for the page it gave me, and I couldn't find it anywhere. So how do I access a *DIRECT* link to a file? Again, I must stress that if it is not a direct link, it might as well not be a link at all.


You probably need to go elsewhere to get that sort of thing. Many file hosting sites won't let you directly link to a file you upload. I would assume this includes FileTrip.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2012)

boot2490 said:


> Hey guys, I have written some songs (.mp3) that I need a _Direct_ link to. As in a hotlink. Instead, it gives me this page. I even checked the source for the page it gave me, and I couldn't find it anywhere. So how do I access a *DIRECT* link to a file? Again, I must stress that if it is not a direct link, it might as well not be a link at all.


If there won't be much traffic you can use dropbox. If you are willing to pay, you can use a premium account of mediafire for example.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 20, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Thanks, Costello
> 
> FileTrip gives for free what Google charges USD $5 a month for.
> 
> Take _*that*_, Google Drive and your little-piss 5GB of free storage


So it's the same as google drive and dropbox? DAMN I WISH IT WAS AN IOS APP SO I COULD SYNC MUSIC MIXES AND LISTEN TO THEM ON THE GO!!!


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Costello
> ...



that's actually a pretty good idea... I will look into it and see if it can be done, but don't expect something anytime soon


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Costello said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...


Well, thx for actually considering it. I'm happy to get *100 GB* of storage. !!!


----------



## iFish (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, Costello. 

Do you plan to add an API(if there isn't already one)? If there is, I'd probably be interested in making a mobile app for it. iOS and if I learn Java, Android. 
Would be beneficial for me and the community. Mainly because I can submit it to school for extra marks and such.

Obviously this isn't set in stone, but it'd be interesting to play around with the idea and try.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 21, 2012)

iFish said:


> If there is, I'd probably be interested in making a mobile app for it. iOS and if I learn Java, Android.


You don't have to learn Java, you can use the NDK and write the app (mostly, at least) in C++. (I think a little bit may still have to be in Java, but it should be possible to just find whatever you need online without actually learning Java)


----------



## tueidj (Sep 21, 2012)

So what's the deal with all the warez in the PC Games section? We can't post links to copyright content here on the forum but uploading full copyrighted games to filetrip for other people to download is fine?
I also flagged several copyright infringing files in the wii section but nothing has been done about them.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 21, 2012)

It was also brought up in another thread that bundling GPL licensed stuff in a proprietary installer with non-GPL stuff (i.e. the toolbars) violates the GPL. (Assuming you classify the installer as a "derivative work", which I would).


----------



## tueidj (Sep 21, 2012)

Frankly I'm more concerned about the blatant warez; "abandonware" is not a legally recognized concept and many of the games are still being sold on either gog.com or Steam.


----------

